# Workshop layout 8ft x 12ft



## rog8811

Hi fellow workshop users, I find myself having to downsize quite dramatically, I am moving to a workshop that is *8ft x 12ft* and want to see what others have done to fit in the essentials in a way that they can all be used  without having to heave them out of corners and so on.
So lathe (sieg C6), Mill (Clark metal worker), Bench drill press (Progress), linisher/belt sander (horizontal), Bench grinder plus of course a hefty bench with vice.... oh and my bench band saw.... STOP!
The rest will end up under cover in the garden until I can do a bit of land grabbing from mrs rog.

For the first time in 20 years I find myself workshopless, with all my equipment in storage, but I need to occupy my mind with planning my new shop. Any floor plans, photo's to give me ideas please post them! I have a month or so to fill before I can make my plans real.


----------



## Omnimill

I'm in the same boat, well nearly. My "boat" ;D will hopefully be 16" x 10" when it gets built.

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php?topic=3023.15

Will be a bit of a struggle as the old garage was quite a bit bigger. May have to store some stuff outside.


----------



## ddmckee54

Rog:

Most of the books and articles that I have read regarding workshop planning have recommended the old "paper doll" trick.

Draw your empty workshop in a convenient scale.  Draw the outline of your tools, benches, cabinets, etc... on a separate sheet in the same scale, then cut out the outlines.  Then "play" with your "dolls" until you get a layout that you're happy with.  Since you're down-sizing dramatically, maybe happy is too strong of a word, let's just say work with it until you get a layout you can live with.

This "playing around" will give you something to do that will help to fill your time, and when it is time to start moving the heavy stuff you won't have to move the furniture a thousand times to get it the way you want.

If you're already doing something like this, then just ignore me and I'll go back to lurking,
Don


----------



## Omnimill

That's what my old boss used to do when setting up new work spaces Don. I did the same thing but on the computer. I think it's important to draw yourself as well!  I'm "Mr Pink":


----------



## Tin Falcon

grizzly tools has this free program 
http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner

Rudy Kouhoupt had a shop of the size you mention . So with a bit of planning you should be able to setup that space to a very useful shop. 
Tin


----------



## rodw

My shed is 8x12. You can read about it here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f15/rods-aussie-shed-19885/

This never started out as a workshop but grew into one over time. I think the key is to invest some money in storage. I spent about $1500 on a storage makeover and it was the best thing  I have ever done. I sold my drill press and just rely on the Seig mill and I don't miss the drill press. A friend with a big shed filled with cars is very envious of my small purpose built space. The good thing is everything is close to hand, the bad thing is you have to clean up after yourself and it is hard to work one more than one project at a time. Maybe that is not a bad thing....

It took me 3 months to find an alternative location for my drill press. I knew if I could do that the Seig mill would fit in the same footprint and I could upgrade to a bigger lathe. The key was to put the mill diagonally in a corner beside the door. Some stuff is on wheels and I do need to pull my bandsaw out to use it if it is long stock which goes out the door.

Good luck!


----------



## rog8811

Thanks for chipping in gents, I have been trying out a few layouts on the computer, trouble is all my equipment is in storage so not easily accessible to get dimensions from, google helps but I have had to guess at some of it. 
I see an outside bar stock rack from RodW...already in my plan, I want to extend the roof overhang to keep stuff dry.  
Also


> I don't miss the drill press


 I would miss mine, it is like new with barely a chip in the paint and the table is unmarked..., I am a sentimental old git at heart.
I will have access to some kitchen cabinets and worktops that might help me out with storage and "light" bench space


> grizzly tools has this free program


Playing with it now, thanks!


----------



## DJP

I have gone through a similar process of creating a workshop in minimum space. Using the corners for mill/drill is very effective. I have also discovered that having tall shelving along the walls and placing the machines 12 inches in front of the shelving is very workable. My best addition is a steel table in the middle of the shop where I can stage parts and tools depending on the machine that is working. The steel table is always at my back and very convenient. I also have my wooden tool box in the middle of the room for faster access.

A large open space in the middle may suit ball room dancing but you really don't need to waste that space for a machine shop, in my opinion.

Task lighting is also very important as is ventilation but they can be added once the basic layout is in place. 

I have also discovered that once a shop is set up it doesn't want to change. The human brain likes tools and machines to always be in the same place which is my only explanation for this observation. 

A wise aunt told me that as we age the rule becomes... 'Don't put things done, put them back'. It certainly helps reduce frustration.


----------



## barnesrickw

My wood shop got a lot smaller once I started using hand tools.  I'm able to divide it in half with a wall between wood and metal shops.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## rog8811

> A large open space in the middle may suit ball room dancing but you  really don't need to waste that space for a machine shop, in my opinion.



I had come to the same conclusion, I have a large metal welding bench on wheels that is now destined for the middle of the room, I will concoct some jacks to fix it in position by lifting the wheels.


----------



## DJP

I have also discovered that no matter how neat and tidy the workshop is when first set up it doesn't stay that way. Eventually every cubic inch will become storage for material or more tools. 

I'm taking a risk of ridicule in sharing these pictures but the message is that no matter how tight the space in a small workshop, real work still gets done. 

Also up for criticism will be my machines as they are almost all from the 1940s. Some were genuine bargains or gifts while others were rescued from the scrap yard because they stopped being useful. A little cleaning and they became useful again in my shop.

My shop is more of a sanctuary for old machines but as I said, useful work still gets done. 

If you build it, the machines will come.


----------



## rog8811

There is nowt wrong with old machinery, I spent my engineering work years using equipment from the 40's. You learn about backlash and how to deal with it and find that any machine is still capable of accurate work.

As too storage, my work shop was crammed but I could lay my hand on any of my kit within moments from the darkest recesses but once I become deeply ensconced in a project all the tidiness went out of the window until I had finished  Picture shows a laser building session full of organised chaos.


----------



## mattty

Love the workshop, and love the old machines.
 Is there a section on here where you can look at others workshops?


----------



## Tin Falcon

The shop sub fora is set aside for for shop tours and shop projects you just need to browse though and look. Or search that area if you prefer. 
Tin


----------



## 44-henry

Though the equipment dimensions are problamatic if you do not have them handy, I have found SketchUp to be very helpful in planning workshop spaces. I am in the process of doing this now with a new shop space and have put together these preliminary drawings based off the equipment dimensions that I have taken. 
















I think the planning stage is half the fun, figuring out where to place things and planning custom storage units for all the extra bits and pieces that make a shop interesting.


----------



## rodw

rog8811 said:


> Thanks for chipping in gents, I have been trying out a few layouts on the computer, trouble is all my equipment is in storage so not easily accessible to get dimensions from, google helps but I have had to guess at some of it.
> I see an outside bar stock rack from RodW...already in my plan, I want to extend the roof overhang to keep stuff dry.
> Also
> I would miss mine, it is like new with barely a chip in the paint and the table is unmarked..., I am a sentimental old git at heart.
> I will have access to some kitchen cabinets and worktops that might help me out with storage and "light" bench space
> 
> Playing with it now, thanks!



The outside storage rack works well, but I did not put enough racks on it. I should add some extras shouldn't I? Having the compressor outside and plumbed and wired into the shed is also very handy.

I can see why you want to keep your petite drill press. Mine was the size of my mill, I gave a small one to my son in law and when I see it in his shed, I can't bring myself to ask for it back! Nothing as fancy as yours though!

My space has been rejigged a few times before it became a dedicated workshop. If I was starting out with the same space, I would not put the shelving in that I built in when I erected the shed and aim for a full height storage cupboard instead. This would free up some floor space for tools. I have a bit of wasted shelf space beside my welding table, but i can't cut it out and reclaim the space for floor tools as I have a pressure pump for my rainwater tank hidden away in that corner.

Now I have sorted out a home for most things, I find I am very efficient in this small space as everything is just an arms length away!


----------



## rog8811

@ 44-Henry, I see a length of 27ft, what is the width please? 
@ rodw, I have a small whisper quiet comressor that I will keep inside but the  shot blast cabinet and its compressor will need to go into a lean-to outside....with the welding bench and welding kit...... there you see, I am already trying to expand my empire.


----------



## barnesrickw

44-henry said:


> Though the equipment dimensions are problamatic if you do not have them handy, I have found SketchUp to be very helpful in planning workshop spaces. I am in the process of doing this now with a new shop space and have put together these preliminary drawings based off the equipment dimensions that I have taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the planning stage is half the fun, figuring out where to place things and planning custom storage units for all the extra bits and pieces that make a shop interesting.




Like the drawings.  Changed the way I stored my lumber, and found a lot more room for my metal shop.  Still not in favor of having both in the same area, but lots of sweeping helps.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## 44-henry

My shop layout is 27 x 12 feet. I have wood tools in the area, but they mainly are used for prepping gun stock blanks. Once the profile has been cut with the bandsaw and the edges squared all the inletting and shaping is done with hand tools so there isn't much dust created. 

I do a fair amount of cabinet work, but most of that takes place in the university lab that I run which is both much larger and also better equipped.


----------



## barnesrickw

I use mostly hand tools for my woodworking also.  I break stock down with a bandsaw, and joiner.  It does make much less dust.  


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## rog8811

Arrise old thread of mine  
A bit of an update, after a lot of false starts and cancelled orders, I finally organised myself a new workshop..... Mrs rog was rather surprised when she saw the size of it, I could not convince her that it was 8' X 12' and had to admit that when the time to pres "go" on the order form my finger slipped and I ordered a 10' X 20' workshop instead

It arrived yesterday and I will be fettling it over the weekend.

I have been clicking the manage attachments button but for some reason the upload box isn't appearing so you will just have to imagine what it looks like
*Edit* pictures now uploaded


----------



## DJP

Just a couple of suggestions before you start loading it up with machines. Now is the time to add wiring and a fuse panel with sufficient capacity for a couple of machines to be working at the same time. Running wires in plastic water piping is a good way to bury a line from the house at reasonable cost. I would insulate the walls and ceiling so that the building stays cooler in summer and warmer in winter. Noise reduction is an additional benefit. Finally, consider lining the interior with metal siding (the kind used on barns). It will make the shop more fireproof for welding operations and much easier to clean when oil gets splattered on the walls.

I would have stayed with a concrete floor for easier sweeping but then anti fatigue mats are required at the workstations.

Finally, and this may sound silly, but my wife's biggest complaint with my shop is that she now needs an intercom to call me for lunch. She knows where I am but I can't hear my cellphone when the machines are on.

Enjoy your new space as it's the perfect place to sit and contemplate new projects.


----------



## rog8811

Cable and sockets are already purchased, as is a bit of armoured cable for the connection to the house. I have covered the floor with good quality 18mm ply as I have some kit that is on castors so that it can be rolled into a corner when not in use. I have started on my work bench as well.  Exciting times, I have been lost without my bolt hole


----------



## Tanshanomi

I have an 8x12 shop area. It's small, but workable, even with a motorcycle in the middle of it. However, that may be because of the total lack of shop tools. (not quite true, there's a Grizzly SB 8K to the right, out of the photo).


----------



## gargoyle169

Well, there will obviously be no foundry work inside of this shop. wrong flooring.


----------



## rog8811

No foundry work inside but there is always the lean-to.
A bit done today A nice hefty bench for Mill, Drill and vice with plenty of working space left over.  Just the shelf panels to cut and drop in.


----------



## DJP

Even though you have lots of window light consider running fluorescent tubes on the ceiling where each fixture butts against the next to form a line of light. You will get excellent efficiency and no shadows. I have three strings in my shop plus task lighting on each machine or bench. The brighter the better, in my opinion.

A big bench may look good but it will collect a lot of stuff over the years unless you are a tidy guy. I like file cabinets with strong rolling drawers and hopefully you have room under your bench for a few.

The best part about setting up a workshop is that everything will have a place that should never change. Think carefully as once you place a tool or machine is a place your brain will be hard wired to find it there each and every time. It's magic when work gets done in a smooth flow.


----------



## rog8811

All my machinery has its own lighting but 6ft tube lights are on order.
As to tidy, when I am in creative mode I create a total mess but once finished everything has a place, I pride myself in knowing exactly where everything is.


----------



## rog8811

I have not been on for a while and my workshop has had to be fitted in around the new home stuff but I am pleased to report that it now sports a number of 6ft fluorescent lights and a plethora of  double sockets around the walls.
My big equipment is still in storage  .... I have seen it recently when I went to collect my sheet metalwork kit for a little project I had been asked to design and build. It is so nice to do a bit of engineering for a change. 
Happy new year to all and I will update this thread when I get fully up and running.


----------



## SmithDoor

Nice program with dog laying down 
 Dave



Tin Falcon said:


> grizzly tools has this free program
> http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner
> 
> Rudy Kouhoupt had a shop of the size you mention . So with a bit of planning you should be able to setup that space to a very useful shop.
> Tin


----------



## rog8811

I have been asked to do a few bits of sheet metal work recently, enough to pay for a bit of kit to help do the sheet metal work. 
What has arrived in the workshop, after a lot of heaving and tugging (would have been easier with help) is the 24" warco formit tool.

Once unpacked I managed to heft it onto a low bench I knocked up out of a couple of packing boxes and a set of castors.
Having cleaned off all the gunge that protected it in transit I found that the build quality was as expected, burrs everywhere, folding fingers misaligned and so on....... The folder V is as rough as a badgers bum, the fingers are nominally clamped onto painted surfaces.
A bit of fettling got it to the stage where I could bend up the bracket, shown below, this is 2.0mm aluminium and is about as much as the folder can handle.
I have now taken it apart for some serious reworking.


----------



## Swifty

Now that could be handy, is that the model with rollers under the top yellow cover?

Paul.


----------



## rog8811

> is that the model with rollers under the top yellow cover?


Yes, that is correct, I expect that part to work without any modification from me, as to the rest of it..... I spent an hour this evening smoothing of the the Vee of the press.
I have also measured up the lengths of the press fingers.... to two biggest ones are 20 thou shorter than the narrow ones 
I will first try shimming the big ones to see if I can clamp them all up in line.


----------



## SmithDoor

rog8811 said:


> Hi fellow workshop users, I find myself having to downsize quite dramatically, I am moving to a workshop that is *8ft x 12ft* and want to see what others have done to fit in the essentials in a way that they can all be used  without having to heave them out of corners and so on.
> So lathe (sieg C6), Mill (Clark metal worker), Bench drill press (Progress), linisher/belt sander (horizontal), Bench grinder plus of course a hefty bench with vice.... oh and my bench band saw.... STOP!
> The rest will end up under cover in the garden until I can do a bit of land grabbing from mrs rog.
> 
> For the first time in 20 years I find myself workshopless, with all my equipment in storage, but I need to occupy my mind with planning my new shop. Any floor plans, photo's to give me ideas please post them! I have a month or so to fill before I can make my plans real.


I just move out the garage because of my wife's new car. Now I have 10x10 
I insulated the wall with R13 + R1.5 foam and 1/2" Plywood for hanging tools. The ceiling is R30 plus R1.5 foam. 
All need to do turn on lights an it is warm and a window cooler for summer 


Dave


----------

